# Lilly and Mulan



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Lilly is a seal mitted ragdoll 12 years old and Mulan is a 11 year old seal colour point ragdoll that are seeking a indoor home where they can live out the rest of their days. They are used to living with other cats and children but not dogs. If you are interested in them please fill in our on line form here
UKRCC Adoption Form


----------



## Rio (Dec 15, 2008)

Actually posted earlier about UKRCC basically wondering if it is still running or not as read on another UK Ragdoll Breeders it had given up. Be good to clear up confusion that is going round.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

we are still looking for homes for many cats


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Now re homed


----------

